
For Generation Z, ‘Live Chilling’ Replaces Hanging Out in Person - hbosch
https://www.wsj.com/articles/for-generation-z-live-chilling-replaces-hanging-out-in-person-1487519134?mod=trending_now_4
======
resfirestar
> To a large extent, all these technologies have been an adaptation to teens’
> inability to access one another in person, says Jan Odiaga, assistant
> professor at Rush University College of Nursing in Chicago, who studies how
> technology influences activity levels in young people. The situation is
> worse than ever because of packed schedules, helicopter parenting and the
> decline of walkable neighborhoods.

She nailed that. When I was in high school, it would have been great to have
frequent after school meetups, but that would require arranging transportation
(none of us had cars) and dealing with the parents. So, Skype and GMod it was.
And now we can still hang out that way despite being 1000+ miles apart.

------
dzhiurgis
Same story with no paywall: [https://secure.marketwatch.com/story/for-
generation-z-live-c...](https://secure.marketwatch.com/story/for-generation-z-
live-chilling-replaces-hanging-out-in-person-2017-02-19)

------
bonniemuffin
BBSs were all about "live chilling" when I was a teenager-- just staying
connected all evening in chat rooms together. Well, until mom needed to use
the phone line.

